# Indra won her first blue and red ribbon as well as 35 Dollars in Gift Cards



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We went to the Px Pet Show today. I didn't want to enter her at first and was only there for the experience and to have her around dogs and people to see how she reacts. 

Everybody was like "You have to enter her" and so I entered her for the most unusual pet, best dog trick and largest pet. 

She was very laid back, behaved wonderfully and she was a star. She had her "in training" vest on. The organizer couldn't pronounce her name so she called her in as "our beautiful German Shepherd". 

I didn't really know what to do with the best dog trick so I simply asked for a volunteer and did some SAR Basics. Holy Cow was she focused. There were ten dogs, like 40 people around her, even in the way, she didn't care about any of that. As soon as the Volunteer walked away, it was like somebody switched her "on button". 
I wasn't sure if she'd perform because of all the distractions but she did wonderful an she won. 

The red ribbon was for the "most unusual dog" and she placed second for being a "world traveler" LOL 
The Judges were two police officers (MP's) and another Soldier. One of the MP's mother is a SAR K9 Handler in Washington and I think he works with the dogs on post. I told him that I would have to put her away if they had a K9 demonstration because she'd love to get that sleeve and he was like "It's fun catching dogs" 

It was so much fun, I have to do stuff like that more often. 
She won 35 dollars in gift cards for the PX. That is a lot of money. 

The organizer wants us to come back for a demonstration, next year. 
I am so proud of her. I can't get that stupid smile washed off my face.


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

congratulations what age is she


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

1 year and five months :wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Way to go Mrs K and Indra!! :thumbup::groovy::happyboogie:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats to you and Indra! This is awesome!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, she is awesome.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations :d


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

congrats indra  way to make us all proud


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am the proudest of all. This was more than just a pet show. It was testing her foundation and she showed that it's rock solid. Winning the ribbon was a perk but seeing that she performed with all those distractions, that was awesome to see. 

And it also showed that her dog reactivness was indeed because she was hormonal due to her heat and not because she's dog reactive. Not a single reaction, bark, growl, snarl came out of her mouth, no raised hackles, she was friendly towards every single dog.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I am the proudest of all. This was more than just a pet show. It was testing her foundation and she showed that it's rock solid. Winning the ribbon was a perk but seeing that she performed with all those distractions, that was awesome to see.
> 
> And it also showed that her dog reactivness was indeed because she was hormonal due to her heat and not because she's dog reactive. Not a single reaction, bark, growl, snarl came out of her mouth, no raised hackles, she was friendly towards every single dog.


 
Yeah you should be feeling very proud, Sounds like you have put alot of hard work and training into her..! And sounds like it has payed of...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It certainly did. I should have taken Yukon along. He probably would have done wonderfully as well but there is always next year.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!!! congrats!!!! sounds awesome!!!! good job to you and Indra!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It was awesome. Now lets hope I can live up to the promise and have her fully trained by next June and she's able to do that demonstration. LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It was awesome. Now lets hope I can live up to the promise and have her fully trained by next June and she's able to do that demonstration. LOL


 
i think you can do it!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you had fun. Congratulations. 

Have you considered titling her in obedience or rally or agility -- lots of fun, ribbons, sometimes prizes too. Someone on here got a full set of obedience jumps for first place -- I was jealous. I have gotten a few dog toys, and rosettes, but mostly just the straight ribbons, still lots of fun. 

At a match, we actually won back the class entrance fees. I took first with one dog and fourth with the other, paid five dollars each to enter and left with 13 -- that was really kool. That was held at a winery, and most of them. 

At another match I paid $15 or $30 can't remember exactly, and put Babsy on sheep and tested her herding instinct. _That _was a blast. 

Being proud of our critters can be addictive.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> Sounds like you had fun. Congratulations.
> 
> Have you considered titling her in obedience or rally or agility -- lots of fun, ribbons, sometimes prizes too. Someone on here got a full set of obedience jumps for first place -- I was jealous. I have gotten a few dog toys, and rosettes, but mostly just the straight ribbons, still lots of fun.
> 
> ...


Actually, I signed up for AKC Advanced Obedience Classes. They start next week. Next step is going to be her first certification in SAR and the CGC and I do want to get her titled in Obedience too.
It was tons of fun and it's a great feeling. It's my first blue ribbon with a dog and I was so proud. Even some of the people there said that "they" are proud of how focused on the job she was and they don't even know her. 

They sure love "their" K9's because they anounced her as a SAR K9 dog in training and that pretty much did it. She was the star of the show. Even if we hadn't won, she won their hearts within a minute.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Way to go Mrs K! That shows what a great team you and Indra are. You must be grinning from ear to ear


----------

